# Adding a ATV deck



## oldernie (Aug 15, 2009)

Anyone considered modifications to the PUP to add an ATV deck? I have a Evolution E1 and would like to extend the tounge about 2 feet to increase the existing deck for a new toy. An addition of a WDH would be included even though my E1 and 2008 Titan should be able to handle the new tongue weight.


----------



## amcdeac (Aug 30, 2009)

Hmmm. Interesting idea but I am not sure. Is the axle on the E1 suitable to accommodate the extra weight? In terms of hassle and re-sale value, you might be better off selling the E1 and buying a used E2, 3 or 4. Best of luck in whatever you decide to do.


----------



## cerealjoe (Aug 7, 2010)

Hi amcdeac. I think axle is suitable. But I really love to buy the E4.


----------

